# librsvg2-rust, gnome-font-viewer, gnome-calculator do not build



## YuryG (Mar 25, 2022)

Trying to upgrade librsvg2-rust, gnome-font-viewer or gnome-calculator from ports' tree I get this (python-related?) error:

```
INFO: Parsing GIR file
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gidocmain.py", line 70, in run
    res = options.run_func(options)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gdgenerate.py", line 2749, in run
    parser.parse(options.infile)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 85, in parse
    repository = self._parse_tree(tree.getroot())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 222, in _parse_tree
    self._parse_dependency(include)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 176, in _parse_dependency
    repository = self._parse_tree(tree.getroot())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 248, in _parse_tree
    parser_method(node, repository, namespace)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 634, in _parse_enumeration
    members.append(self._parse_enum_member(child))
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 624, in _parse_enum_member
    self._maybe_parse_docs(node, res)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 300, in _maybe_parse_docs
    doc = self._maybe_parse_doc(node)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/gidocgen/gir/parser.py", line 270, in _maybe_parse_doc
    return ast.Doc(content=content, filename=child.attrib['filename'], line=int(child.attrib['line']))
KeyError: 'filename'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:515: build.stamp] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2-rust/work/librsvg-2.54.0/doc'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:1071: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2-rust/work/librsvg-2.54.0'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:706: all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2-rust/work/librsvg-2.54.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2-rust
```

The same due to failed x11-toolkits/libadwaita dependency happens with gnome-font-viewer or gnome-calculator.

Anyone noticed something similar? Any thoughts how to solve the problem?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, somehow, x11-toolkits/libadwaita was successfully built and installed when _manually,_ but not when automatic.
So, gnome-font-viewer and gnome-calculator eventually could be upgraded.

But that's not the case with graphics/librsvg2-rust.


----------

